# Rutgers: New Research Study



## Alex (17/11/15)

Share this with the haters..

The research buries the claim that e-cigarettes are more likely to be used to complement regular cigarettes, rather than by former smokers trying to kick their habit. The study’s authors found that 13 percent of those who recently quit smoking were likely to use e-cigarettes daily compared to just 3.5 percent of current smokers.

“This is in line with other recent evidence that regular, daily e-cigarette use may help some smokers quit cigarettes,” said Cristine Delnevo, researcher at the School of Public Health and lead author of the study.

http://news.rutgers.edu/news/e-ciga...tes-rutgers-study-finds/20151115#.VkqemdBOnqD[1]




source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...new_paper_by_rutgers_school_of_public_health/

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------

